# Hydration Pack for big guy?



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering what you tall riders were using for hydration packs? I have been looking around but they all seem so small? Like I'm a giant wearing a tiny backpack? I guess it is what it is but would like some feedback from you guys as to what brands work best. Thanks!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a decently big guy (6'4" and 310#). I did a bunch of searching before I bought my new pack for something that I could actually use the hip belt on. I ended up with an Osprey Raptor 14. Look toward Osprey for some good options... they seem to fit bigger guys better than some of the other brands.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

My Wingnut has served me well for several seasons. ~6'4" and 260#.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My EVOC FR Trail 20L is huge. And long, with a real belt. It's great for big rides, but honestly I'd rather have an Osprey Zealot 16 for most days.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

osprey raptor 14 has been the only pack I've owned (and there have been about 15) where I could use the waist strap... Or where it atually ended up at my waist and no at about nipple-level. 

I dont know of any other brands of hydration packs that come in sizes.


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I plan to go out and look at some today. The Osprey seems to be the front runner but I'm not sure who carries them locally? I was hoping to test fit before I buy. We have a Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, and Mosquito Creek here in town so I'm going shopping today.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Did a store locator for FLA.... they are around... Don't know exactly where you are.

I picked up a '14 the other day. It was that or the Camelback MULE. The 14 was on sale at the local REI for $40-something. Could not pass that up. It's a good pack. Not as many separate pouches as the MULE, but overall, I am happy with it. I like their bladders as well....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went from a Camelbak Mule to a Hawg. I like it way better.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I love my Osprey. Would not consider using anything else.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

I've tried loads of hydro bags over the years and keep coming back to the deuter bags with the mesh back "aircomfort" they call it. My old Race EXP air is the best bag I ever had, they have a mesh suspension panel that holds the bag off your back. Keeps your back so cool. Bought another deuter without the mesh and it was no good, bought an evoc fr bag, with a "back protector" and hated it with a passion, way too hot.


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

My wife bought me a Camelbak HOSS for Christmas. The thing is massive and weighs a ton, but it fits me well. I just ordered a Camelbak Lobo for shorter rides.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I picked up a Lezyne Great Divide pack from my LBS and love it... pretty sure it makes the camelbak mule look like a small bag... I love the overall design of the water bag (has a huge ziplock at the top)... my only crotique would be the bite valve... it sometimes leaks a little and doesn't flow as much as my old Camelbak (as in the one i bought back in 2k), on the plus side the lezyne does have a twist lock on it so I don't get any leaks or anything during transports.

the way the pack is built gives it tons of adjustments and even at my 335lb 6'4ish self it's very comfortable

that being said... if I didn't get it at about 1/2 off (LBS buddy/owner hookup) I prob would have gotten a more basic 3l camelbak


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

I just bought a Camelbak Mule. I had it narrowed down, via online shopping, to a mule or a lobo. Went to the LBS to check them out more hands on, and the lobo is TINY. It's about the size of upper arm. Seriously, it's small. People refer to the Mule as a larger pack, but honestly, it's pretty small too. The main difference with the Mule is that you can pack it up a whole lot more. I'm 6'5'', and I don't have a problem with the fit at all, but it's way smaller than my regular backpack. If you're a big around the waist, you may be uncomfortable with the lowers connected, but you could always let them hang. 

I would say the main thing is to make sure you get one with chest straps that go up and down along the shoulder straps.....most do. Also, get one that holds more than what you plan on packing. A filled to the max pack is not near as comfy as one loosely packed, and cinched up. It will get rounder on each end, the more you pack it. The Lobo would easily hold what I typically pack, but I have more flexibility with the Mule. Other than that, just make sure you get one with a reputable bladder/bite valve.

Edit: Now is the perfect time to buy btw. 2013's just came in. I just got my Mule2012 or $62.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I would agree, an underpacked pack is much nicer than a stuffed pack... as for size natrually even the big hydration packs aren't going to be super big but they are to hold a bit of stuff and a bunch of water...


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

6'5 and 270lbs here. Bought a mule a few years ago and like it. Don't plan to buy another one for a long long time.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I love my Hydrapak Big Sur.


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

I am 6' 240lb and I use a camelbak Lobo. Its a MTB specific 100oz pack. Just enough room for my tools/snack/wallet/tube. It actually has more room than a thought but def no wasted space. I love it. Barely notice its on my back.

The camelbak MULE is also a great choice. Just a little bit bigger than the lobo but still smaller than a day pack.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am 6'8" 300lbs. I just bought an Osprey Talon 11 and the 3L Camelback Resovoir. I was trying on the Camelback Mule and it only rested on my upper back. The sales person at my LBS showed me the Talon. It comes in a m/l size which seemed to run most of the length of my back. Only issue is I can't buckle the waist strap unless I tighten the shoulder straps to the point where the waist strap is above my stomache. Nice pack though, can't wait to try it.


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

Another vote for the Osprey Raptor 14.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Osprey stuff is top notch but the packs do tend to run on the small size.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Camel back mule. I think it fits fine, plus removing the waist belt is easy. Don't use it. 2l of water is an lot and does bounce around funny on the rough stuff.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

dvdslw said:


> Hello, I was wondering what you tall riders were using for hydration packs? I have been looking around but they all seem so small? Like I'm a giant wearing a tiny backpack? I guess it is what it is but would like some feedback from you guys as to what brands work best. Thanks!


Hydration packs are supposed to be tiny. Carry your water and bare essentials, that's it. Yes they look ridiculously tiny on us big dudes but then I am wearing spandex bike shorts,so what do I care about a back pack? 

If you want or need a bigger pack there are several back packs with a hydro bladder in them. Coleman makes a few. They needn't be cycling related to be functional.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

Ergon. Adjustable for longer torsos.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been rocking a Hill People Gear Tarahumara. It's a pretty cool little pack that disappears once you put it on. MUCH more comfortable than my other hydration packs, except for one that REI used to make that eventually disintegrated.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a thick chest, none of the above fit well except the Wingnut Hyper 2.5. They are hard to find and customer service is non existent. The shoulder straps are way adjustable since the pack rides much lower on the back.


----------



## Espo61 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wingnut!!! It sits low and fits me perfect with about 6" of strap left over... Tried the CB mule.... I'm 6'3" 52" chest 38 waist.... Wingnut if you can find one the manufacturer is next to ..... They do reply but finding a dealer is tough found mine on eBay. It's a perfect bag for all sizes but for big chest guys..... It's the best in my book!!

Stay vertical... Shut up legs...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I run this little 2L sunlight thing. Pouch for my keys and wallet (other gear goes in underwear pouch) looks goofy cause so small on me but guess what, empty it weighs nothing and even full I hardly notice it. Though found so far never need more than 1/2 way full since my rides are only 5-10 miles and i carry a frame bottle for electrolyte/water mix.

Not something that looks normal on big guys but I'm 6'2" 270ish, I don't care if i look goofy as long as it does it job cause my money is spent on my bike lol.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I second EVOC FR Trail as it is a big pack.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

ProfGumby said:


> Hydration packs are supposed to be tiny. Carry your water and bare essentials, that's it. Yes they look ridiculously tiny on us big dudes but then I am wearing spandex bike shorts,so what do I care about a back pack?
> 
> If you want or need a bigger pack there are several back packs with a hydro bladder in them. Coleman makes a few. They needn't be cycling related to be functional.


I agree. My hydration pack is a Camelback "Lobo". Straps are plenty long, has room for a granola bar, some tools, keys, cell phone. It carries a 3L bladder.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

I personally can't stand having anything on my back when cycling. I feel so much better having switched to bottles. Of course, my FS bike has nowhere on the frame for a cage except for a mount under the downtube, which is great if you want a bottle covered in mud... I got a two-bottle seatpost cage and one handlebar cage. If I got those camelbak bottles with the straws, I could probably drink right from the one on the bars.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

Osprey fits my long back and 54" chest the best of all packs I have tried.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I ended up getting a Camelbak Pursuit 24 LR, its a REI only pack but it is larger than anything else I tried on.
CamelBak Pursuit 24 LR Hydration Pack - 100 fl. oz. - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Geiger rig 1600. Its a full pack but its small for the rating. Its great huffing and puffing and you pressurized it and bite the valve then boom water squirting in your mouth haha.


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

solarplex said:


> Geiger rig 1600. Its a full pack but its small for the rating. Its great huffing and puffing and you pressurized it and bite the valve then boom water squirting in your mouth haha.


I know this is an old thread, but for anyone looking right now. I have the Rig 1200. Great pack. Plenty of storage, and the bladder is great. I wish it was more compartmentalized, but it's enough to live with.

I also have a couple Raptor 14 packs, still going. No problems except bite valves needing to be replaced.

The Rig is bigger and has better padding. I tend to grab it when I choose a pack.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so I never got a pack back then as planned. Appreciate all the great advise. Surprised no one recommended this

http://www.amazon.com/Camelbak-Prod...&qid=1404413530&sr=8-2&keywords=camelbak+lobo

I just got it in and its perfect. No magnet like osprey packs but costs less, holds a bit more water, long enough buy not a big ass backpack. Perfect storage too, eliminates need for extra bag to bring to trails with helmet, gloves etc. Oh and lower strap sits just high enough to go above my gut instead of around/below it.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------

